

Show HN: My Automated iPad testing tool (Using a cd-rom and stylus) - SchizoDuckie
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z4b5ym1ZqSo

======
SchizoDuckie
I currently have the need to repeat a process over and over on an ipad. The
thing is, things seem to go wrong in a real-world situation where it doesn't
in the simulator.

I was able to script 99.9% of the process, except for the part where you
manually have to click the 'send' button.

2 hours, some clear tape and a 4-line batch file later, this was born.

Fun fact: The headphone wires around the stylus are needed to generate just
enough of an electric field to trigger the touch event. If I remove them, or
disconnect them, the touch is not registered.

